# Control de temperatura



## cesjimp (Sep 24, 2005)

Hola, será que alguno de ustedes me puede colaborar para realizar el control de temperatura de un estanque de agua de 160 litros en el que se esta utilizando una resistencia de 800Watts.

La verdad no se como hallar los parámetros de la planta.

Gracias


----------



## Raflex (Oct 2, 2005)

Hola, puedes hacer la caracterizacion como un sistema tipo 0 primer orden para que no batalles tanto, ademas como se trata de temperatura, la respuesta va ser muy lenta.


----------



## maunix (Oct 22, 2005)

cesjimp dijo:
			
		

> Hola, será que alguno de ustedes me puede colaborar para realizar el control de temperatura de un estanque de agua de 160 litros en el que se esta utilizando una resistencia de 800Watts.
> 
> La verdad no se como hallar los parámetros de la planta.
> 
> Gracias



Puedo agregar que utilices algún método de 'histéresis'.  Es decir que si por ejemplo tienes que mantener la temperatura a 70 grados.

Que enciendas la resistencia cuando la temperatura esté a 65 y la apagues cuando esté a 72 (por citar un ejemplo).

No hagas el control sobre 70 porque sinó el sistema estará todo el tiempo conectandose y desconectándose lo cual no es para nada deseable.

A esto se le llama ventana de actuación


----------



## Raflex (Oct 23, 2005)

Hola, sobre lo que comenta magio, eso te serviria si quieres hacer un sistema simple de control on-off y ademas no requieres caracterizar el sistema, pero si lo que quieres es hacer alguna accion de control como PID, cancelacion polo-cero (Compenzacion), o controlador Dahlin ahi si requieres caracterizar el sistema, aunque hay una posibilidad con el controlador Dahlin ya que a la hora de calcular los polos lo puedes hacer en base de "prueba y error" hasta lograr la sintonizacion adecuada.


----------

